

Ask pg - eragnew

i could really use some advice. i will try to be as concise as possible. i have a number of ideas for productivity apps that i believe will add a lot of value to anyone who uses them. looking for seed financing of some sort. any advice? tia
======
eragnew
i'm starting to get the idea that arc could be an incredibly powerful language

------
eragnew
I'd love to run some of these ideas by you too

~~~
eragnew
I believe I can add value to (one of) the (many) team(s) you are currently
building. Can we discuss more, either via the tubes or IRL?

